

The Sevens: impressive tech demo combines Twilio with gaming and video - peteforde
http://www.fastcocreate.com/1680898/secret-location-combines-gaming-interactivity-and-telephony-with-mysterious-film-the-sevens

======
peteforde
You can also just go to:

<http://whatarethesevens.com/>

if you're as impatient as I am.

